# Homeopathic remedies



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

I bought Chamomilla drops for Izzy today to help with teething pains- I used them with my kids - they're also good for sore tummies and have a calming effect!
I noticed in the shop that Rescue Remedy do a whole load of products, which may be helpful for fireworks/storms/fretful pups (they do a night time remedy to aid sleeping)


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Hi Ali

I'd rather try a homeopathic remedy before conventional methods. Our cat Zulu is a bit of a sprayer and we're currently trying these:

http://www.victoriahealth.com/product/Scullcap-and-Valerian-Tablets/8977/0/

They can also be used on dogs in preparation for an event or activity that might be traumatising (long journey, fireworks and so on). 

Turi x


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

oooh calming might try those for George


----------

